# Mi TV 4 in India



## Zangetsu (Feb 22, 2018)

*i01.appmifile.com/webfile/globalimg/7/851ADE6B-4015-4290-B8FE-EBFB99AEEB86.png 
This is gonna be a game changer in 4K LED TV market. 
40K price for the world's thinnest TV is mind boggling and so is the design and aesthetics 

Mi India

So, how many of wanna buy it


----------



## meetdilip (Feb 22, 2018)

Anybody got one today ?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 22, 2018)

I want to buy it for sure. Was drooling over the TV a while back on Mi site.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## meetdilip (Feb 22, 2018)

Next sale is on 27 th


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 23, 2018)

Guys, do post reviews once u buy it


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 27, 2018)

Any luck on today's Sale ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 1, 2018)

Now, MiTV 4 is popping up for sale in eBay.in website for around 47~55k
And seller is writing if agree to pay then only order


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 1, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Now, MiTV 4 is popping up for sale in eBay.in website for around 47~55k
> And seller is writing if agree to pay then only order


Nobody should pay extra money to a 3rd party seller. There are other TVs as well as future sales.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Lakshay (Mar 3, 2018)

I don't think it's worth it. Many users have commented that it barely has the video quality of a 4k tv.
Moreover I contacted xiaomi customer care for some more specs here's their reply below. - 

Dear Lakshay,

Greeting from Mi India Customer Support. I am Itisweta.
I understand your concern, I will help you with the required information.

1.Mi Tv 4 support HDCP 2.2 version.
2. The Brightness of Mi Tv 4 is 200nits.
3. Mi Tv supports CEC option.
4.Mi Tv 4 support DLNA.
5. Mi Tv does not upscale the SD content, instead it stretches to the screen.

I am sure that above information is helpful. If you have further questions, please don’t hesitate to contact us. We will be glad to assist.


200 nits brightness? That is very very low brightness and I'll rather stay away from it. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 3, 2018)

^^Regarding point no.5,does it not have a 1:1 pixel display mode.e.g.Is there no way to play SD content with black bars surrounding it instead of stretching to fill the entire screen?


----------



## chits (Mar 5, 2018)

My review :


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 13, 2018)

Anybody succeeded today ?


----------



## Dr.Lakshay (Mar 14, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^Regarding point no.5,does it not have a 1:1 pixel display mode.e.g.Is there no way to play SD content with black bars surrounding it instead of stretching to fill the entire screen?


I'm not sure. But it must be there. Haven't had the opportunity to see the TV yet. No mi home outlet in my city! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Apr 29, 2018)

Did anyone buy?
How is review overall?
Any Idea?


----------

